# Nicaraguan Ligero-Laced 2nds - decoded



## nillorset (Sep 21, 2012)

I am all about contributions when it comes to my fellow botl....

Guys.. So after a few months of working on this i finally officially decoding the liga's.

I smoked, compared, and srewtiinzed each one of the Cain/Olivia and other brands - ligas D, F, and M... and my final results are in...



Liga D = Cain Daytona by Oliva


Liga F = Cain by Oliva 'F' Habano	



Liga M = Cain by Oliva Maduro


you guys have educated me thoroughly and this is my gift back.. Since we all were trying to figure out what these were when that deal came up a few months ago..


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

Here's a thread that goes pretty deep into these smokes:
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-cigar-discussion/316570-ligero-laced-2nds.html

I got a bunch of the F lanceros and think they're great. I was gifted and F robusto and found it equally great...


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

so all 3 are Cains??? Good to know, thanks!


----------



## MDS (Dec 4, 2012)

I knew the M was the Cain Maduro! Called that when a friend of mine gave me one! Good to know my suspicions are confirmed.


----------



## jheiliger (May 12, 2012)

I was thinking of picking up a couple of bundles of these to try. Anyone want to split a couple?? 

I wanted to split a couple so I could try them both! Anyone?


----------



## nillorset (Sep 21, 2012)

Pops forgot to put the...

Liga H = Cain by Oliva Habano (regular habano) - not as strong as the F's but still full body


----------



## mike91LX (Aug 12, 2009)

i thought it was confirmed that these are NOT cains? I saw somewhere where brooks did a complete write up on them and showed the differences between the two


----------



## nillorset (Sep 21, 2012)

Engineer99 said:


> Here's a thread that goes pretty deep into these smokes:
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-cigar-discussion/316570-ligero-laced-2nds.html
> 
> I got a bunch of the F lanceros and think they're great. I was gifted and F robusto and found it equally great...


James...

For some reason I could not find that post.. I didn't realize I posted my first Daytona finding and pics in there... Before I moved on to the M, F, and the H's..


----------



## nillorset (Sep 21, 2012)

mike91LX said:


> i thought it was confirmed that these are NOT cains? I saw somewhere where brooks did a complete write up on them and showed the differences between the two


I am not gonna dispute his claims only say that after I..

Smoked each.. Compared each to its brother.. Took them apart.. Compared the favors.. Sizes.. Etc.. I confirmed it for myself.. I am a torpedo guy so these were all the torpedo size.. That I compared.. Except the lanceros which I confirmed those too....

The other sizes might be different.. But I highly doubt it.. I wasn't going to buy all of the sizes... Of the Cains or the m,d,f,h's .just the torpedoes because I prefer them.. So my comparison was based on the torpedoes and lanceros..

I spent a gadzillon dollars to verify each one.. "My excuse to buy boxes and mazos of these babies" lol.. Besides its gonna be cheaper for someone like me.. That loves cains and Olivia's to buy the 2nds with minor wrapper scuffs that it would be for me to buy a box of the real deal... If you can stand a slight nick on the wrapper then.. The 2nds are the way to go...


----------



## mike91LX (Aug 12, 2009)

i have a bundle if the F lanceros which ive only smoked one of so far and it was good but have not had the cain f lancero yet to compare


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

mike91LX said:


> i have a bundle if the F lanceros which ive only smoked one of so far and it was good but have not had the cain f lancero yet to compare


I bought a bunch of these because they are exceedingly good for two bucks each. I'm not under the illusion that I'm getting a Cain F Lancero, which is not made in quantities that would yield a truckload of seconds that CI can sell for a song. I think Brooks summed it up pretty well in his posts in the previously referenced thread.


----------



## Brookswphoto (Dec 25, 2008)

nillorset said:


> I am not gonna dispute his claims only say that after I..
> 
> Smoked each.. Compared each to its brother.. Took them apart.. Compared the favors.. Sizes.. Etc.. I confirmed it for myself.. I am a torpedo guy so these were all the torpedo size.. That I compared.. Except the lanceros which I confirmed those too....
> 
> ...


Im sorry, but there is no way that the "F Lancero" is a Cain F Lancero. See my post on the other thread, with photos of the wrapper that are CLEARLY not even close to the same.

Note: I am ONLY talking about that F Lancero, the others I did not try.


----------



## loulax07 (Dec 17, 2011)

So the Liga M Torpedo is the same as Cain 654T maduro?


----------



## loulax07 (Dec 17, 2011)

loulax07 said:


> So the Liga M Torpedo is the same as Cain 654T maduro?


Bump


----------



## nillorset (Sep 21, 2012)

loulax07 said:


> So the Liga M Torpedo is the same as Cain 654T maduro?


Absolutely ... I just smoked both the M and the 654T Maduro last night.. For no reason Again... And it was awesome... :lol:


----------

